# ComboBox/Dropdown einen Standardwert/Startwert definieren/anzeigen



## joburg (27. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe eine ComboBox, die ich mit folgenden VBA-Befehl gefüllt habe

Private Sub ComboBox1_Change()
ComboBox1.ListFillRange = "Tabelle1!B4:B14"
End Sub

B4 bis B14 sind dabei ganze Zahlenwerte von 1 bis 10.
Ich möchte in VBA das Ganze so festlegen, dass beim Start der Exceldatei immer der Wert aus B4, also 1, in der ComboBox zu sehen ist; Auch wenn ich die Exceldatei vorher mit beispielsweise dem Wert 2 ausgewählt abgespeichert habe. Wenn ich jetzt die in der ComboBox mit 2 ausgewählte Exceldatei abspeichere und wieder öffne, erscheint wieder die zwei. Es soll aber immer der Wert 1 angezeigt werden, wenn ich die Datei frisch öffne.

Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen?


----------



## Zvoni (27. August 2014)

```
Private Sub Workbook_Open()

  Tabelle1.ComboBox1.ListFillRange = "Tabelle1!B4:B14"
  Tabelle1.ComboBox1.ListIndex = 0
   
End Sub
```


----------

